# Training Regimen for a 60+ yr old. Any Advice?



## OttoRocket11 (May 4, 2011)

Hey Guys,

So I just started training at Gold's Gym. I have a nack for training athletes and im really good at training women as well. But I just got 2 clients that are both 60+ yrs old. I just don't have much experience training anyone in this age range. 

They both wanna lose a little bit of weight, obviously be healthier. I mean they're not looking to look like bodybuilders at their age but they are definitely looking to look better physically. They both have slight lower back problems so im trying to have them do things where their back is supported. 

Any Ideas???

Any feedback or example routines would be REALLY appreciated. Thanks Guys!


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I just started training at Gold's Gym. I have a nack for training athletes and im really good at training women as well. But I just got 2 clients that are both 60+ yrs old. I just don't have much experience training anyone in this age range.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not hating or criticising but I think you need to drop them as clients and explain to them you are not experienced enough with their needs to satisfactorily deliver the results they want. I mean if your having to as for advice on a board then I don't think you should have the clients. 
Even if we were to help you we wouldn't know the full picture or even anything about them and so we inturn ourselves would not be able to truly help.

sorry bro


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 4, 2011)

Well im ACE and NASM certified so I am extremely qualified to train them.. I just have 90% of my experience with athletes. Just because I haven't had the experience with the seniors doesn't mean I can't do it.. I could know everything in the world about fitness and training but it never hurts to get advice and opinions from others'. Training routines they have done or have experience with etc... 

I have a training program for both of them. I was just looking for any additional advice some of you may have. You can never know TOO much


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 4, 2011)

I'm 45, and only recently started, so I can give some anecdotal advice from my limited experience.

They'll gain strength quickly at first, just like any beginners will. The bad news is that all that sudden extra strength will probably be too much for their tendons and joints to keep up with. Make sure to give them PLENTY of healing and recuperation time, and limit their max weights. Years of wear and tear on my tendons, plus the sudden strength increase have done things to my body that would even make Torquemada sit up and take notice. Yes, it's possible that in 6 weeks they'll _double_ the amount they can handle in certain lifts, as you'll be getting both an age-reversal increase and a newbie increase on top of that. So beware that it's very possible they'll very quickly become strong enough to rip tendons from bone, and make sure they're aware that their muscles will improve faster than the rest of their body can keep up with at first.


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

OttoRocket11 said:


> Well im ACE and NASM certified so I am extremely qualified to train them.. I just have 90% of my experience with athletes. Just because I haven't had the experience with the seniors doesn't mean I can't do it.. I could know everything in the world about fitness and training but it never hurts to get advice and opinions from others'. Training routines they have done or have experience with etc...
> 
> I have a training program for both of them. I was just looking for any additional advice some of you may have. You can never know TOO much


 

I wasn't hating bro. and i'm sorry if it came off that way. No offense intended honestly. I was just suggesting what I thought was best based on the info I had.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 8, 2011)

No problem man. I thank you for your imput regardless... Maybe I didn't make it quite clear in the begnning I didnt accurately say what kinda advice I was looking for. But like I said, Ihave my ACE (obviously the most basic PT certification) and then my NASM. Now the NASM is more geared towards athletes. It's a lot of complicated and complex movements that the average gym rat wouldn't really do. Let alone a 60+ yr old man with a history of back problems. 

I was just trying to get some imput maybe from some of our older members here and see what they do. I wish we had a pool at the Gold's I work at. That'd be perfect! Good training for someone wth joint issues etc...  

And Gigs thank you for your reply


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 8, 2011)

I can't really give you advice on how to train these people but on a side note I would strongly encourage you to insist that these people get a doctor's go-ahead before they engage in weight training at that age.  Many older men/women are stubborn people who follow their own ways and some try to avoid doctor's so they turn to alternatives such as personal trainers, chiropractors, massage therapists, etc. to help them look and feel good.  For all you know a 65 year old you're training can be suffering from osteoporosis and under any given significant load can break a bone in their body or spine so make sure you urge them they check they are healthy enough to work out and if they are just get them to stick to all compound lifts executed in correct form with light-to moderate weight to start.


----------



## TooOld (May 9, 2011)

I'm 53 and I don't do anything different than a 20 something should do.
Keep in mind they (and I) will need more time to warm-up, recoup and will probably be more prone to injury if form is not perfect.
Probably a good idea to mention they can workout as hard as they possibly can but will never lose weight if they don't fix their diet.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 9, 2011)

50 and still train with the same exercises the younger guys do. Just take longer to warm up, if something hurts I train around it or stop, I eat better and I take better care of myself. It can be done at any age, best advice though is to check your ego at the door.


----------



## Built (May 10, 2011)

TooOld said:


> I'm 53 and I don't do anything different than a 20 something should do.
> Keep in mind they (and I) will need more time to warm-up, recoup and will probably be more prone to injury if form is not perfect.
> Probably a good idea to mention they can workout as hard as they possibly can but will never lose weight if they don't fix their diet.





Anabolic5150 said:


> 50 and still train with the same exercises the younger guys do. Just take longer to warm up, if something hurts I train around it or stop, I eat better and I take better care of myself. It can be done at any age, best advice though is to check your ego at the door.



The almost-forty-eight-year old agrees with both of these posts.


----------



## jagbender (May 10, 2011)

I am 50  and just started lifting again.  Keeping things  light at first working on form. adding weight as I feel comrotable.   My biggest concern is to AVOID any injuries. 
I am gaining strength quickly.  
So far so good!


----------



## tommygunz (May 11, 2011)

I'm 48, injuries come and injuries go just like when I was 28. The only difference is now I know 90% of this sport is in your head & 10% is in the rack, try telling that to me back then, I'd tell you to piss off....... Training till I die


----------



## pete26 (May 13, 2011)

you prolly shouldnt be a personal trainer if you go on a forum to get info on training 2 60 year old guys...just saying


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

pete26 said:


> you prolly shouldnt be a personal trainer if you go on a forum to get info on training 2 60 year old guys...just saying



I disagree. I wish MORE personal trainers did this.


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2011)

pete26 said:


> you prolly shouldnt be a personal trainer if you go on a forum to get info on training 2 60 year old guys...just saying


Great post and I agree 100%. After reading many of his posts it is clear he has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 9, 2011)

Using a smith machine. Load it up with JUST a 25lb plate on each side. Lie down underneath the bar on the floor so that the bar comes down to your chest in the same place as it would if you were benching. (adjust yourself) Do a normal bench press but THROW the weight at the top position. Keep your arms sraight and catch it when it comes back down.. That's one. Do this until failure. Until you literally cannot throw the weight 1 cm more. Then do 2 more sets

This is usually done best at the end of a chest routine..

It's awesome because the floor wont allow you to go down further than a 90 Degree bend in your elbows. So you can't load up. It's ALL chest


----------



## Built (Jul 9, 2011)

Eccentric brakes. Interesting.


----------



## LittleV (Jul 10, 2011)

Why dont you try giving them slightly easier routines that focus more on low impact routines? I think they should switch over to something like aerobics though


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 11, 2011)

LittleV said:


> Why dont you try giving them slightly easier routines that focus more on low impact routines? I think they should switch over to something like aerobics though



I COMPLETEY disagree.  One of the biggest problems for us more "experienced" athletes is loss of bone density.  To combat this, people need to do MORE weight bearing exercises, not less.

As to the OP, the age of the client shouldn't matter when it comes to exercise selection.  What's important is how those movements are done and the amount of rest in between.  Older lifters need to leave their egos at home.  (Actually, that can be said for the young pups too.)  Forget about the amount of weight being lifted and concentrate on working the target muscle(s).  Form is of the utmost importance, especially for older lifters.  Good form, including moving the weight slooooooowly, will reduce the chances of injury.  And as for rest; the older the lifter, the longer their muslces need for full recovery.  Whereas I used to be able to work legs three times in a two week period and make progress, those times are long gone.  Even working legs once a week is getting difficult for me now.


----------



## jsoulejr (Nov 5, 2012)

OttoRocket11 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I just started training at Gold's Gym. I have a nack for training athletes and im really good at training women as well. But I just got 2 clients that are both 60+ yrs old. I just don't have much experience training anyone in this age range.
> 
> ...



New at weights, tried a few years ago and it didn't work out.  4 or 5 ? months ago I decided to try again after reading about one set to failure work outs.  So, no stretching (it causes me injury) or warm up.  I'm TRYING to work with weights I can lift between 8 and 12 reps, adding 5 pounds when I could complete 12 reps.  I started with VERY light weights giving things time to wake up and adapt and trying to avoid shocking my muscles ... I failed .... but I had time to develop the habit of working out.  Being used to constant progression I didn't know how do handle my first plateau. I started slinging the weight .... recovery took about a week and it was PAINFUL.  I've just reduced my poundage and slowed my lifts.  It seems to be working.

I hope this helps, though it is from the other side.  I'm 61.


----------



## flex365 (Nov 8, 2012)

OttoRocket11 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I just started training at Gold's Gym. I have a nack for training athletes and im really good at training women as well. But I just got 2 clients that are both 60+ yrs old. I just don't have much experience training anyone in this age range.
> 
> ...


you never mentioned just how much experience you have as an ACE certified PT but you should be getting a complete health history from each to alert you of potential risk factors as well as performing a few basic physical fitness assesments before starting to put a workout routine together anyway. Joint flexability as well as upper body and core strength should be tested. I find a good warm up before training to be v. important for older clientel. I would also suggest sticking to machines for resistance training as it doesn't require a lot of balance which can sometimes be an issue for older trainees. Circuit training would be my suggestion based on their physical goals. Also as an ACE PT you should be looking for training advice there or ExerciseETC not here.


----------

